# 5. Lönskrug Warm-Up Marathon



## xbiker1000 (13. Februar 2011)

Hi,

am 17.4 findet der 5. Lönskurg Warm-Up Marathon im Solling statt. Der Marathon ist das erste Rennen für der Challenge4MTB ( www.challenge4mtb.de ). Anmeldung und Infos unter http://marathon.ddmc-solling.de 

Wer eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit sucht, findet dies unter: http://www.loenskrug-hellental.de/

Ich hoffe man sieht sich!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Februar 2011)

habe mich grade angemeldet.

Als Zahlungsgrund geben Sie bitte an:
Marathon *2010* + Name Meldung xxxxxxxx

nur als hinweis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumas (13. Februar 2011)

Stimmt die Angabe das eine Runde 370 HM hat ??
Ich dachte es wäre mehr...


----------



## manuel e. (13. Februar 2011)

hy!!!
stimmt in etwa.

gruss manuel.


----------



## svenji94 (13. Februar 2011)

Nur 40km? So was ist doch kein Marathon LOL


----------



## Echinopsis (13. Februar 2011)

Kannst ja auch 60 km fahren, für den ersten Marathon im Jahr ist das doch 'ne gute Länge. Deshalb heisst das ganze ja Warm-Up-Marathon 
Ich freue mich schon drauf und hoffe wieder auf so gutes Wetter wie im letzten Jahr 

MfG Tine


----------



## xbiker1000 (16. Februar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> habe mich grade angemeldet.
> 
> Als Zahlungsgrund geben Sie bitte an:
> Marathon *2010* + Name Meldung xxxxxxxx
> ...



Danke für den Tipp


----------



## uwero (17. Februar 2011)

Dabei, freue mich schon, Gruß Uwe


----------



## Pitten (23. Februar 2011)

svenji94 schrieb:


> Nur 40km? So was ist doch kein Marathon LOL



Äh, ich glaube bis jetzt hat sich noch niemand über mangelnde Länge oder Höhenmeter beschwert, nach dem er die 60 Kilometer gefahren ist.
Wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## dope89 (24. Februar 2011)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Kannst ja auch 60 km fahren, für den ersten Marathon im Jahr ist das doch 'ne gute Länge. Deshalb heisst das ganze ja Warm-Up-Marathon
> Ich freue mich schon drauf und hoffe wieder auf so gutes Wetter wie im letzten Jahr
> 
> MfG Tine



Das Wetter wird genau so toll wie die letzten Jahre sein, hoffe ich zumindest.

Was die Rundenlänge angeht:
In der Gruppe geht es schnell rum, aber alleine......


----------



## Jubai_Kibagami (28. Februar 2011)

Ich kann den Marathon nur wärmstens empfehlen. Echt eine super Organisation rund herum! Da komme ich immer wieder gerne hin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dope89 (8. März 2011)

Was fahren wir denn dieses Jahr für Reifen?
Trocken: Vorne Conti XK und Hinten Conti RK
Nass: Vorne Michelin XCRMud und Hinten Conti XK

So wird wohl meine Kombi aussehen.


----------



## Domme02 (8. März 2011)

Michelin XCRMUD?   finde ich etwas übertrieben. Die Strecke führt doch fast nur über Schotter-Waldwege und da bringt dir der auch nichts. Bei nass würde ich doch eher 2x Conti XK fahren.


----------



## dope89 (9. März 2011)

ich komme mit den dingern super zu recht ;-)

auf den geraden merkt man den unterschied kaum am vr.
aber bergab bei feuchtem wetter, insbesondere bei schlamm hat er vorteile.


----------



## dragon07 (13. März 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> habe mich grade angemeldet.
> 
> Als Zahlungsgrund geben Sie bitte an:
> Marathon *2010* + Name Meldung xxxxxxxx
> ...



Hi

Hab mich auch Grade angemeldet und ist schon  geändert worden.

Zu den Reifen denke RoRo 2.1 müsste auf der Strecke Reichen.


----------



## Berrrnd (13. März 2011)

wann gibts denn mal ne starterliste?

bezahlt haben dürften ja nun schon einige.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (17. März 2011)

da

https://www.sportident.com/timing/meldung/startliste.php?wkid=20110417308763&w=n&ref=


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xbiker1000 (23. März 2011)

dope89 schrieb:


> Was fahren wir denn dieses Jahr für Reifen?
> Trocken: Vorne Conti XK und Hinten Conti RK
> Nass: Vorne Michelin XCRMud und Hinten Conti XK
> 
> So wird wohl meine Kombi aussehen.



Eigentlich geht auf der Stecke doch alles. Wenn jemand eine Reifen gefunden hat, der auf dem Wiesenweg kurz vor dem Ziel gut rollt, der möge mir bitte bescheid sagen


----------



## Berrrnd (23. März 2011)

meinst du den anstieg oder wirklich das stück kurz vorm ziel?

bei dem stück kurz vorm ziel hilft nur ein dicker gang, wiegetritt und gib ihm.
bei den hügeln ists im sitzen grausam.


----------



## dope89 (28. März 2011)

vorallem wenn das gras ein bisschen höher gewachsen ist. da knicke ich auch immer ein.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (7. April 2011)

Und sonst so?


----------



## Berrrnd (7. April 2011)

streckenänderungen?


----------



## dragon07 (8. April 2011)

Hatte einen Unfall Bike ist Totalschaden, Rahmen hat einen Riss im Steuerrohr, Laufräder sind Eier, Kurbel krum . . .   Kopf u Nacken geprellt  bin nich Aktiv dabei


----------



## Berrrnd (8. April 2011)

ach du schei$e!

gute besserung!

das bike kann man ersetzen. hauptsache dir gehts den umständen entsprechend.
(mein bike ist aber auch das erste woran ich nach nem sturz gucke.)


----------



## dragon07 (8. April 2011)

jep geht, ist auch eine Woche schon wieder her, nur aufs Bike kann ich noch nicht scheiß Nacken.

Aber du hast  Recht, dabei denke ich Knochen heilen Bike nicht.    
Am schlimmsten ist das Nichts tun


----------



## Pitten (11. April 2011)

Bin gestern mal mit ein paar Kumpels die Strecke abgefahren.
Ist alles super, wie im letzten Jahr.
Am Ende des Rückeweges (die Abfahrt nach der Verpflegungsstelle) liegen wieder mal ca. 40m² Holz, die bis dahin eigentlich verschwunden sein sollten. Wenn nicht gibt`s eine interessante kleine Änderung die besonders den Technikern liegen wird.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. April 2011)

ich freue mich schon richtig auf sonntag. endlich gehts wieder los!
das wetter wird wohl auch wieder gut.

reifenfrage:
vr: racing ralph evo 2,25" mit milch
hr: racing ralph evo 2,25" mit milch oder furious fred 2,25" mit schlauch

den fred werde ich morgen und freitag mal testen.
wenns nicht geht, nehme ich einfach das andere laufrad mit dem rara.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitten (13. April 2011)

Den Furious Fred 2,25" mit Schlauch würde ich mir lieber verkneifen.
Der Wurzeltrail und der Rückeweg mit Steinen wäre mir echt zu gefährlich.
Wie schnell hat man da mit son Reifen einen Snakebite, und dann bist du richtig hinten. Was verlierst du schon mit einem RR.
Da sind doch andere Sachen viel wichtiger.


----------



## dragon07 (13. April 2011)

Hi 

Hi Pitten 

ich weiß nicht, ich bin den FF 2.25 und RoRo 2,25, beides mit Milch, einige male die Strecke gefahren in der Kombi.   ich fand es geht, mit Schlauch würde ich es mir auch verkneifen, so  hatte ich ja vor zwei Jahren in Hellental eine Durchschlag. 

Grüße Ike


----------



## Rumas (15. April 2011)

wie ist den die Strecke ? ich vermute mal staubtrocken....


----------



## Deleted 25931 (16. April 2011)

Wer nicht kommt, ist selber schuld.


----------



## Joscha (17. April 2011)

war da und war super


----------



## fossibaer (17. April 2011)

war auch da,war für mich so mittelprächtig,das lag aber mehr am körperlichen Zustand
als an der Strecke.


----------



## Echinopsis (17. April 2011)

Schließe mich an, war wieder richtig gut. Nur schade, dass es kein Chilli mehr gab, als ich von der Langstrecke kam 
Fotos kommen morgen.

MfG Tine


----------



## bike-flori_clz (18. April 2011)

war auch dabei, allerdings läßt meine Form noch zu Wünschen übrig. Wetter war suuuuuper 
P.S.: Falls jemand einen Tacho (Rox 9.0) am "Wurzeltrail" nach dem Wiesenanstieg kurz vorm Ziel gefunden hat, möge er sich mal bitte hier melden. Ich vermisse den kleinen doch sehr ;(


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. April 2011)

Ja, war wieder schön!

@Echinopsis: Da bin ich ja mal gespannt!

Hat sonst noch jemand Fotos gemacht oder hat einen Link?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (19. April 2011)

Ja, war wieder alles gut.

Fotos wären klasse.

Aber 104 Teilnehmer weniger als 2010?? Liegt das nur am Harzer Rennen??


----------



## kettenteufel (19. April 2011)

ja


----------



## Berrrnd (19. April 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Aber 104 Teilnehmer weniger als 2010?? Liegt das nur am Harzer Rennen??



im harz gab es glaube ich einen teilnehmerrekord.
ist halt blöd wenn die rennen am selben tag sind und das einzugsgebiet fast gleich ist.

hellental ist ne super veranstaltung, aber die strecke ist echt nicht so der brüller. im harz hat es da schon etwas mehr mit mtb zu tun.
ist halt leider so.


----------



## Vokkar (19. April 2011)

https://picasaweb.google.com/FocusBADSALZDETFURTHracing/17042011Hellental#


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (20. April 2011)

Ah Fotos, gibts noch mehr?


----------



## bike-flori_clz (21. April 2011)

haben die Veranstalter nicht auch reichlich geknippst???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (21. April 2011)

Besser spät als nie: Fotos

Ich hatte auch gehofft, von Seiten des DDMC noch ein paar Bilder zu Gesicht zu bekommen, konnte aber nix finden...


----------



## Joscha (21. April 2011)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch gehofft, von Seiten des DDMC noch ein paar Bilder zu Gesicht zu bekommen, konnte aber nix finden...




denke die tauchen auch noch irgendwan auf


----------



## Vokkar (22. April 2011)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Besser spät als nie: Fotos


 
Super Auswahl und echte Schnappschüsse dabei!
Danke


----------



## bike-flori_clz (10. Mai 2011)

immer noch keine weiteren Bilder aufgetaucht?


----------



## dwe60 (11. Mai 2011)

Bist du wirklich sicher, dass dich da im Bild sehen willst?


----------



## {Sagittarius} (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

hier stehen 581 Bilder, da werdet ihr euch hoffentlich drauf finden.

Und kommt zum 2. MTB Altstadtrennen nach Höxter, am 21.05.2011

Anmeldung: hier bis 16.05. möglich
Ausschreibung: hier klicken

Forum: hier klicken

Gruß Norbert


----------



## neubicolt (23. November 2011)

Moin,

kennt schon jemand ein Datum für die Veranstaltung 2012?

Gruß


----------



## Berrrnd (23. November 2011)

guck dir einfach den termin der letzten jahre an.


----------



## Peter88 (23. November 2011)

ja sicher wieder am dem gleichen Tag wie der Kellerwaldmarathon, Münsingen, 1 Harz Cup lauf und das lokale Straßenrennen bei mir vor der Tür 
5 Monate schmachtet man hin aufs erste Rennen der Saison. und am 1 rennwochenende sind dann gleich 4-5 rennen wo ich gerne am Start wäre
aber nichts für ungut, die Veranstalter werden schon ihre Gründe für die Terminwahl haben

Gruß


----------



## xbiker1000 (24. November 2011)

Ich hab schon die Termine für Kellerwald und Harzcup bekommen und wir streben an, dass nicht am gleichen Tag zu machen. Allerdings haben wir ein viel größeres Problem. Der Lönskrug soll verkauft werden. Der 31.12 ist der letzte Tag und dann ist da erstmal nichts. Und wenn sich kein Käufer findet.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neubicolt (28. November 2011)

Kellerwald   22.04.2012
Harz Cup Bad Harzburg   29.04.2012

Hoffe Lönskrug fällt dann nicht auf den 15.04, da muss zu ner Hochzeit


----------



## Peter88 (28. November 2011)

doch doch 15.04 wäre super.

geheiratet kann auch wann anderes werden


----------



## neubicolt (1. Dezember 2011)

Peter88 schrieb:


> doch doch 15.04 wäre super.
> 
> geheiratet kann auch wann anderes werden



Erzähl dass denen die heiraten wollen, die wollen nämlich auch starten


----------



## chris2305 (2. Dezember 2011)

Na, so in einem Hochzeitsdress ist bestimmt noch keiner an den Start gegangen


----------



## neubicolt (5. Januar 2012)

xbiker1000 schrieb:


> Allerdings haben wir ein viel größeres Problem. Der Lönskrug soll verkauft werden. Der 31.12 ist der letzte Tag und dann ist da erstmal nichts. Und wenn sich kein Käufer findet.....



Gibts news?

Gruß


----------



## xbiker1000 (7. Januar 2012)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Gibts news?
> 
> Gruß



Nein, leider nicht....


----------

